# p0505 1acv -aac valve fault



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i actually found a place that would scan the code for free (aamco trans.) anyways, this is the code. he cleared the code and it hasn't come back yet. he said it might have cleared itself up, or it could come back.

if it does come back how much $$ do you guys think this would cost. or the part cost atleast, and would it be easy to fix?

how long does the c.e.l. usually stay off before it comes on if there actually IS a problem?? i don't want to get my hope up that its okay, only to be dissapointed 

tia all!!!


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Apologies! I didn't want to respond to this old post... but looks like I have the same problem as this one... and the same question in my mind..if the problem on this post was fixed, .. how ?


----------

